# dc box fan over heat sinks?



## tsl5150 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have two stk394-250's on their way to my house. other than the 26dB, is there any other problems with putting a 7.41 cfm box fan over heatsinks if I use an unused dc converter from an old phone charger to power fan?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

There are numerous potential problems if you are not careful. I have never used fans on any set, even the samsungs that tend to run hotter than most. Proper setup and heat sinking has always been adequate. You don't mention the set. What makes you think fans are needed?


----------



## tsl5150 (Apr 5, 2009)

HITACHI 46F510 : just thought it may help with reliability and prevent future stk chip burnouts. just a wierd mcgyver ish idea. thanks for the response though


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The extra cooling can't hurt, just be careful.


----------



## tsl5150 (Apr 5, 2009)

one more thing , I replaced stks and now the picture is much better but still out of whack. it improved so much I was excited until I had to admit it still wasn't good. blue text is about an inch southeast of red and green is about a qaurter inch northeast of red. do you think this could be faulty/resistant solder joints or is it time to move up the troubleshooting tree?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It sounds like you need to adjust it. Have you tried? If it is adjustable, then it is likely that you simply have bad data in memory from trying to adjust while the set had a problem or something else was changed in the repair process.


----------



## ljryjj (Feb 7, 2009)

Try adjust it in either magic focus manual mode, or digital convergence in service mode(you need a service manual to do this and DON'T push the blue button while TV is off but AC is plugged in).


----------



## tsl5150 (Apr 5, 2009)

well I desoldered cleaned and resoldered. now i have red and green aligned but blue is way out. if i turn the blue screen all the way down picture is fine except for the odd color shades. if you think it is a memory problem due to multiple magic focuses, is getting a service manual and going the service menu route your suggestion. once again thanks for the time you have taken with this.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Yes, you should have a service manual and adjust the convergence.


----------

